

The Science Behind Traffic Jams - cwan
http://www.autoblog.com/2011/03/05/the-science-behind-traffic-jams-infographic/

======
arctangent
I can recommend a great little book about this kind of thing called "Turtles,
Termites, and Traffic Jams: Explorations in Massively Parallel Microworlds".

Here's the US Amazon link:

[http://www.amazon.com/Turtles-Termites-Traffic-Jams-
Explorat...](http://www.amazon.com/Turtles-Termites-Traffic-Jams-
Explorations/dp/0262680939)

